# Rubys got an Urine / uterus infection :(



## Sytheruk (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

A few weeks back, xshellx took our baby to the vets, as we noticed some smelling discharge / wetness around her back end. The vet suggested it could be a water infection but then didnt have the correct antibiotic dosage around to give us some antibiotics so we was given a herbal treatment at the cost of £20 including getting her seen to, and told to come back if it didnt get any better. 

Well it started of well and seemed to be getting better, but the last few days or so its been getting worse again and now this morning ive taken her back and this time got antibiotics. She weighed ruby again and rubys lost 20g in weight sinc the last time we took her a few weeks ago. Obviously this infections taking a toll on our Ruby. Gone from 155g to 135g apparently.

All ruby does is eat, even wakes up throughout the day and nibbles with her eyes closed lol.

Vet suggested it could be down to the infection, but could possibly be Diabetes. (I really hope not)

So i got Ruby home and decided to give her a few drops straight from the little bottle of antibiotics they gave and on the first drop she was keen to have it........untill she tasted it that is and pulled this most horrific face of disgust and looked at me as if to say "what the hell are you feeding me" and wont touch it now. Its put her off lol , so had to put the last drop onto a bit of dried banana and give it to her that way. She put it in her pouch but then spat it out in her food corner, and dont know if she's eaten it yet. Im hoping that at least the drop of antibiotic that was on it would of come off in her pouch / mouth and she'ss just ingest it that way. Otherwise i cant see any other way of giving the drops to her. We cant dilute them in water as it will have no effect.

Shes been given Baytril Oral 2.5%. 

Have any of you had any experiance with these antibiotics and do you have any suggestions how i can get it into her as it cant be diluted in the water apparently as its too high dilution with all that water and she'd need to drink the entire bottle (150ml) lol.

Just want our little Ruby to start getting better and be ok


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hamsters lusually ove baby food and baby porridge, mix the medecine with a spoonfull of either and hopefully she will be fooled into eating it. I speak from experience as Buffy was prone to uterus infections and she often needed Baytril. these foods will also help to build her up as will egg, chicken, mealworms. I have to say I think your vet isnt great, they ran out of Baytril, its such a basic treatment in small animals I cant belive they allowed themselves to run out, you should be refunded the £20 as the treatment wasnt the correct one and that was not your fault. Syrians are not generally prone to diabetes, the dwarf varieties often are but its unusual in syrians. Hope shes back to her usually healthy self soon .


----------



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

Yea im so worried. We just want our Ruby all better.

I going to pick up a jar of baby food for her tonight!

Many thanks TDM! x


----------



## hammy 123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi,my hamster is also on baytril at the moment,we use an oral syringe which the vet should have given you but if not you can ask at any chemist shops as they stock them for babies.I am giving mine 0.3ml twice a day.x


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm not sure about hamsters, but with rats the best way to get it into them is to hold them securely (wrap in a towel if they're wriggly - with just their head poking out) and syringe their dose directly into their mouth.

Can they not spay hamsters for a pyo?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> I'm not sure about hamsters, but with rats the best way to get it into them is to hold them securely (wrap in a towel if they're wriggly - with just their head poking out) and syringe their dose directly into their mouth.
> 
> Can they not spay hamsters for a pyo?


They offered to spay my hamster Buffy but she was well over 3 years old when she started with it and I didnt want to risk it, the vets seemed confident to do it though.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

I dont know how serious it is in hamsters, but in rats it rarely clears up with antibiotics, and they can die from it. I've had two rats with unexplained bleeding - one repeat pyo (antibiotics stopped it first time, but it came back), one with a tumour - both had to be spayed and sadly died, but they would have died anyway if we'd left them.

In competent hands, I wonder if she might be better off spayed? Might be worth asking on some of the hamster forums see if anyone has experience of it?


----------



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

Her vagina area is so very bad. Ive not long got in from work and went to give her some anti-bioics with some baby food and i picked her up and she is in a bad way underneath  im so worried


----------

